# Blood clots at 2.5 weeks PP?



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

Is this normal? I passed several blood clots the day Kiara was born, and then a teeny one the next day. Then none until this morning. I woke up early because I felt a gush, and lost huge clots. 1 the size of an egg, and 2 about the size of large grapes. Then for a few hours after that I bled pretty heavy (had to change pad every 2 hours), and now the bleeding has tapered off.

Is there something wrong with me, or is this normal to happen when Kiara is 17 days old now?

(guess I should add that I did hemmorage after she was born, and had a few days last week wtih heavy bleeding when I finally lost several chunks of membranes that were retained, and what appeared to be 'shredded' membranes a few times while going pee - dunno if that makes much difference, just wanted to add the whole story).


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I had some clots up to about 3 weeks pp.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Have you been more active? remembering to rest? Usually when bleeding is still heavy enough to make clots that far postpartum it's because you need to take it easier for a bit.

You could still have retained membranes, but it's unlikely if the bleeding had mostly tapered and then started again. You might check your temp and let your MW know.


----------



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

Maxmama - that's the weird thing is that for the last 2.5 weeks I have done almost nothing. DH has been home, watching the boys. For the first week I was in bed or in the recliner. Since then I've done 1 load of dishes, and 3 loads of laundry - pretty much nothing else. Haven't left the house. DH has totally taken over with things I do on a daily basis - he's been worried about me doing too much since I'd been bleeding heavily while resting!

Thanks for the tip on checking my temp, hadn't even thought of that. I've just been terrified I'm getting an infection.


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Do not get up and walk around. Take it easy. A gush of blood means that where you had previously clotted, you have sprung a leak. If you soak more than two pads per hour, you are hemorrhaging again and may need to go to the hospital. My suggestion---nurse like there's no tomorrow or otherwise stimulate your nipples to help your uterus contract and shut off the flow. What I've been told is that you shouldn't do ANY serious work for 2 weeks after having baby if you can help it. If bleeding increases during your work, stop immediately and lie down. Talk to your OB about the membranes---I do not know if that is normal---sometimes if you had the placenta removed by having the umbilical cord tugged on, a piece of placenta can be retained and cause periodic hemorrhaging. In any case, tell all of this to your doctor or midwife. And lie down and rest, right now! If this doesn't work and your bleeding stays heavy for another hour, go to the hospital. It sounds like it is under control, so try your best to keep it that way. Don't take any aspirin, ibuprofen, fish oil supplements, caffeine or cranberry for a week---these things will reduce your blood's clotting ability. Good luck!


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree you need to take it easy!! Clots are normal but one after so many days may mean that you are trying to do too much. Were you especially active yesterday? Did you call your midwife?

If I were you I'd call the midwife. I agree with pp, you should nurse your baby a lot! I'd spend the day in bed. Drink some raspberry leaf tea and relax. Does your uterus feel hard when you knead it or does it feel soft and smooshy? It should feel hard and be below your navel for sure by this point. Take it easy sweet mama!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Please, if this goes on, go to the hospital and have them check you. You COULD, even this late in the game, have retained peices of placenta or sac that are interfereing with your ability to clamp down properly. I hemorraged ten days post partum due to a minute piece of retained placenta (that's what I was told, anyway). I didn't lose LARGE clots, just several dozen smallish ones (between egg and plum sized), all in the course of a few hours. What the midwives at the hospital told me to do was immediately lie down with my feet up, and drink a litre of water. If after this water consumption and lying down for an hour, I was still bleeding heavily, to call them back and go directly to the hospital. It only took me a half hour to realize that I was in trouble, and they had a trauma team waiting for me. I had to have a d&c. Have you felt your uterus? Does it feel firm and round like a grapefruit? This is a decent indicator as to whether or not you're clamping down properly. Good luck. I know how disconcerting this can be!


----------

